# Poe Party- Halloween 2013



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

The best thing to do is to search all of the poems on google images and see what comes up for each. 







for the raven poem obvioulsy have a raven. You can get them at craft stores like micheals, JOAnns. 

For the masque of the red death have a red room. Cover the walls with red paper or halloween wall paper like this














definatley have a reaper and a clock







I like these red windows















Heres some links to other people on this forum with the same theme: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/94935-edgar-allan-poe-theme-party.html

http://http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/124999-poe-inspired-theme-ideas.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Swinging Pendulum Axe in Closet/Never More Grandfather Clock/Scavenger Hunt*

SaraB! I bet you could do a Swinging Pendulum inside a doorway or even a closet. You could mount the motor part to the drywall above the doorway/inside closet area out of site and have the pendulum swing back and forth in that space. 

I kind of like the closet idea best because if you could clean it out you could light it from inside (maybe in green light or bloody red light), have the pendulum swinging inside the closet and have the door closed. You could even add some message scrawled in blood for example on the back wall (temporary of course--easy enough to insert a paper or fabric panel on the back closet wall to add your message and easily remove from the closet afterwards)......Then let's say your party was to have a Poe Savenger Hunt (for items Poe might have used--a raven, a quill pen, a heart, etc.) someone would eventually open the closet and get a surprise. The light emiting from underneath the closet door would guide your party goers to open the door. Blacklighting inside the closet might be cool with a glowing scrawled message....from Poe of course! Maybe it's even a clue to the next item....

Hobby Lobby and Michaels, or a hobby shop sell those pendulum motors for making your own clocks and if you make the swinging part out of balsa wood or foam, I'm thinking it might be light enough for the motor to handle the load. If you don't have any of those stores in your area, you should be able to find something online. Here's a place I located by searching for Clock Pendulum Motor called ClockParts.com. That Recordable Chime Sound with Pendulum part located on their site has some interesting possibilites if you use it inside a large grandfather clock. You could have it chime "Never More, Never More!" on the hour for your guests to hear throughout the night.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW, I think that recordable chime and pendulum motor is carried by Hobby Lobby, at least pretty sure I saw it in the store back around halloween time. This would have been around the time someone posted a fabulous Grandfather swinging pendulum clock they built out of foam, and I was looking into parts for one. If they still carry it, it might be worth comparing prices on it using a 40% off item coupon at HL. As I recall I passed on picking it up then not needing it at the moment, and the clock parts were on sale as well so no coupon, and I've honestly forgotten all about it until this thread. Hobby Lobby's present ad doesn't have clock and watch parts as being on sale, so it would qualify for using a coupon now. 

I think I took a picture of the HL item so I would remember it, so will check my phone. Hopefully got the price of it in the photo.


UPDATE: found the Hobby Lobby photo but it wasn't a Pendulum motor it was a regular clock face motor. Made by the Clock Shop (assume this is packaged for Hobby Lobby). 29.99, Item #863910. It says BTW that it is a Westminister/Whittington Recordable Chime Movement (same as the online website indicated). It comes with the clock motor, hands of the clock and the recorder/speaker. It also has alternate input Microphone source for a higher quality sound to be recorded like the pendulum model online. So you could do a grandfather clock or mantel clock for example and still get the "Never More, Never More" out of this HL clock part. With the HL coupon the price of the clock face part would come down to 17.99. I took a photo of the front and back (with instructions) of the item so will come back and post both. It's very possible that HL also carries the same pendulum mechanism as well. If your pendulum is a bit on the heavy side, you might go with the clock face motor and add a separate heavy duty pendulum motor (like shown on the online site). BTW the pendulum motor with recordable chime uses 4 AAs compared to the 2 AAs of the clock face version.

Photos:


----------

